# Loch Lomond camping ban approved



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Camping is to be outlawed between Drymen and Rowardennan from 1 March to 31 October every year. The law comes into effect from 1 June 2011.

Those found breaching the by-laws could be fined up to £500.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-tayside-central-12698722


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bad news. I added comments to the bbc item. While the rest of Europe is opening it's doors to tourists Scotland is closing them. The solution is simple, go to France.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

kc10 said:


> Bad news. I added comments to the bbc item. While the rest of Europe is opening it's doors to tourists Scotland is closing them. The solution is simple, go to France.


That is too far to go for the weekend with a cheap tent and 500 cans of lager. 8O


----------



## Pyranha (Jul 4, 2006)

kc10 said:


> Bad news. I added comments to the bbc item. While the rest of Europe is opening it's doors to tourists Scotland is closing them. The solution is simple, go to France.


I don't think it is bad news at all. This area is badly mistreated by people using a misinterpretation of the Scottish Outdoor Access Code to claim that they have the right to 'wildcamp' on the shores. There is a lot of drinking, noise and some public order problems; but they leave behind a lot of litter, including, often, the cheap camping gear they have trashed; and it doesn't take much imagination to work out where the human waste goes. Let's be clear, it is not 'leave no trace'.

It's not only around Loch Lomond that there's a problem - the other lakes south of Loch Tay are also affected - I think Loch Tay largely escapes because it is a little further north and the shores not so accessible.

As a result of the disquiet these 'problem' campers cause, the National Park Authority has put in place a by-law which is limited in its geographical scope (they could have asked for a lot more) and limited in duration - it is to be reviewed in three years. I think it is worth just waiting and seeing the effect.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Pyranha said:


> kc10 said:
> 
> 
> > Bad news. I added comments to the bbc item. While the rest of Europe is opening it's doors to tourists Scotland is closing them. The solution is simple, go to France.
> ...


In that case wouldn't it be better to say no tents?
Gary


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 


Worst offenders are the fishing community, and always have been, but in recent years more and more "Wildcampers" in bigger and bigger vans have moved in, some staying for many days, turning the beauty spots and parking areas, into tinker sites, thus spoiling it for others.


These sort of people bring nothing into the Country, and the Tourist Board realise this.


Andy


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*loch lomond parking*

Will this law apply to gipo's / travellers as they appear to have a law unto themselves
GEOMAR


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: loch lomond parking*



GEOMAR said:


> Will this law apply to gipo's / travellers as they appear to have a law unto themselves
> GEOMAR


Can't say that G, it's racist - apparently :?

I do fundamentally agree with the ban; as has been said the area's been turned into a ****hole in some areas due to mindless idiots. The unfortunate thing is that, as usual, the majority suffer at the hands of the minority.

And you're defo correct G, fines and hangings for those "normally" law abiding peeps, but hey, if you're of no fixed abode, carry on, we'll clean up after you!

_edit, correcting typo's_


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm not sure I agree with Alfascud.

My impression is that nowadays the people who truly respect the environment are the minority and it is they who are going to suffer because the unevolved majority feel entitled to act as they please without considering the consequences, and nothing should be allowed to get in the way of their abuse of places of outstanding natural beauty. Also, clearing up is someone else's job so they just can't be asked.


SD


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont think its just the wild spots that are getting affected. When I had my boat on Ullswater we noticed a "different" class of camper coming to the local campsites. Yobs in throw away festival tents turning up and getting drunk, robbing the place and generally causing a nucence. I saw an offer last year where you could get a tent, air bed and two sleeping bags for £20.

I dont blame them for doing this. I wouldn't want to park my van anywhere where I was likely to run into these kind of campers.

Why is it always the UK? I remember being on a grassy Aire in France last year and some youths came in a car and started pitching a couple of tents. I thought. Oh here we go, loud music and drunkenness will ensue. None of it. They sat around and chatted, even got a table out and had a proper meal. By 10:30 they had gone to bed.

We were all young once and I remember wilding by Loch Lomond in a tent and all over the lakes. Yes we got drunk (still do) and had a good time but we respected our fellow campers and the environment.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: loch lomond parking*



GEOMAR said:


> Will this law apply to gipo's / travellers as they appear to have a law unto themselves
> GEOMAR


Thats racist. They should be known as "24hr Catalitic Converter Removal Specialists"


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*loch lomond parking*

Jezport
That is brilliant and I think very apt
GEOMAR


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

Spent my childhood and early teen years tramping the glens around LL and it was the most wondrous place. Revisited (almost always fatal!) at Easter 2010 and was appalled at the destruction/waste/fly tipping caused by , all forms, of campers. The ban is excellent news and now all that is required is for the authorities to restore the area to something approaching former glory.
BTW, rampant planning permissions are in their own way, polluting this area and if it has not already happened then it is time to declare it a place of outstanding natural beauty thereby affording it the protection it deserves.
Rant over, was just so very sad to see what had happened to my childhood havens.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Bryandh said:


> Spent my childhood and early teen years tramping the glens around LL and it was the most wondrous place. Revisited (almost always fatal!) at Easter 2010 and was appalled at the destruction/waste/fly tipping caused by , all forms, of campers. The ban is excellent news and now all that is required is for the authorities to restore the area to something approaching former glory.
> BTW, rampant planning permissions are in their own way, polluting this area and if it has not already happened then it is time to declare it a place of outstanding natural beauty thereby affording it the protection it deserves.
> Rant over, was just so very sad to see what had happened to my childhood havens.


Sorry to disagree but wild camping was permitted, and there was nothing wrong with that.

Tipping and destruction was never permitted and the local police or rangers should have done their job and prosecuted the people who did commit these disgusting acts.

Any real camper weather in a £10 tent or a £120,000 motorhome should be allowed the freedom of the country. Not the freedon to damage it.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Last year I walked the West Highland Way and met several foreigners walking the route too. 
The mess that was left by these tent campers, largely youths from the central belt towns and cities from what I could tell, was totally embarassing for me. I felt ashamed that my new foreign friends had to see the disrespect so many treat the eastern Loch Lomond shore.
These particular campers have zero respect for beautiful places and even though such a ban may affect me it will be worth it to see this place beautiful again.


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

747 said:


> kc10 said:
> 
> 
> > Bad news. I added comments to the bbc item. While the rest of Europe is opening it's doors to tourists Scotland is closing them. The solution is simple, go to France.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The full five for that one. Brilliant joke, as ever, 747.

I think there were so many routes the authorities could have taken on this instead of the heavy handed approach they have.

I've wild camped a few times at Loch Lomond and had no problems but accept there were problems. In the times that I have wild camped (was going to write wc'd but not appropriate here) there are no bins and no public toilets anywhere nearby. I'd take my rubbish with me but making things difficult for people is part of the problem.

How do they intend to Police this ban? They couldn't Police and protect the area before so they have little or no chance of doing so now.

I think it would have been more cost effective and less damaging to tourism if they had given some facilities to wild campers and see how it went before they took this action. Authorities claiming it's a temporary ban after a public consultation and change in the law are having us on. This is here for good and it's the beginning of the end for wild camping in Scotland.

Keith


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

kc10 said:


> This is here for good and it's the beginning of the end for wild camping in Scotland.
> 
> Keith


My view is that it's much more likely to be the beginning of the end of wild camping in certain areas where the tourist magnets like Loch Lomond are ruined by so many with so little affinity for nature.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Lets not panic here. I think the authorities are targetting only the guilty ones. as long as we do nothing to deserve a bad reputation, it will be business as usual.

We need someone to investigate this small area and assess the situation.

Anybody know any sensible member on here? :?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Why is it that in France, the Aires are not fouled in this way. Is this another British trait?
My thought would be to supply discreet Scottish Aires, policed by wardens and even charged for if needs be. These would require hard standing (not suitable for tents) and discreet bins for rubbish, otherwise, once more, we are controlled by the lowest common denominator.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/evil.gif
I am sympathetic to the Scots but angry at the low life ruining one of these isles finest spots.
A


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

By anf large we're not talking about a motorhome suitable area here. Only tent camping on the loch shore.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh sorry! You mean sleeping under a tea towel with a pole. I don't do that!
I thought we here were concerned about sleeping in a plastic shed on wheels.
Shame for the girl guides and boy scouts though who will have to practice doing that sort of thing in less exciting areas.
Alan


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

rosalan said:


> Oh sorry! You mean sleeping under a tea towel with a pole. I don't do that!
> I thought we here were concerned about sleeping in a plastic shed on wheels.
> Shame for the girl guides and boy scouts though who will have to practice doing that sort of thing in less exciting areas.
> Alan


To be honest Rosalan. They go there cos its easy to drive to. When I was in the scouts we were never closer than a couple of hours from the road when we camped. We did it properly too, you'd never know we'd been there and we took pride in that. Still do when I'm wild camping whether in the tent or the van


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

747 said:


> Lets not panic here. I think the authorities are targetting only the guilty ones. as long as we do nothing to deserve a bad reputation, it will be business as usual.
> 
> We need someone to investigate this small area and assess the situation.
> 
> Anybody know any sensible member on here? :?


Well judging you by your Avatar, your obviously a man of good taste and lots of common sense, I would vote for you   

Andy :wink:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

I was going to make one of those big lay-bys on the shores of L/L our second stop on our Highland trip in a few weeks time but I think I might push on a bit further can anyone recomend a suitable wild spot on the A85 direction Crianlarich/Inverardran ?
Chris


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Codfinger said:


> I was going to make one of those big lay-bys on the shores of L/L our second stop on our Highland trip in a few weeks time but I think I might push on a bit further can anyone recomend a suitable wild spot on the A85 direction Crianlarich/Inverardran ?
> Chris


I think we're talking about the eastern shore but you'll be going up the west shore. In anycase this doesn't come in till June though.

Can I just warn you that the A82 going up the west of Loch Lomond is a nightmare in a motorhome. The road is very twisy with a craggy nearside and coaches coming at you on your off side. We road down it once on our tandem and it's littered with smashed wing mirrors. You may well be a nervous wreck by the time you reach Crianlarich.
I would always recommend you go via Callander on the A84.
There is a wild camp behind the pub at Kilmahog, another good one on the side of Loch Lubnaig, some more when you reach Loch Lubhair on the A85.
You can wild camp in Tyndrum behind the Green Welly Stop and I'd highly recommend the fish and chips at the Real Food Cafe Tyndrum.

Bob


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Agree with clodhopper about the road on the west side, although it would be a pity not to drive this route. drive with care and be prepared to stop and let others do the manouvreing. the craggy part is only a few miles. I think you will be ok.

If you do go that side stop at Luss and have a coffee and scone in 'The lodge on Lomand' 4 star hotel but worth it and quite cheap i think 3-4 pounds if i remember the lounge is 4 star and looks out over the loch. Fantastic.

We walked the route last may and stayed at the bridge of Orchy hotel and bunk house. There were a couple of vans who turned left immed past the hotel (northbound), drive over the bridge and park on the right.

over looks the river and 100 metres to the hotel. food was excellant, also a public bar look at www.bridgeoforchy.co.uk their website will show a couple of usefull pictures if you let it sit on the home page.

Slightly further north you can camp on open ground immediately behind the kings house hotel at the head of glencoe. Again there is great bar food to be had at reasonable prices. you will be be looking out at the 'big buckle' Scotlands iconic mountain.

Wish i was going with you.

Have a great time.

Davy


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Clodhoppers advice is sound. The road is a nightmare in the 'van. We were on it not so long ago at night in torrential rain and it was stressful to say the least and there was the usual mirrors and wheel trims along the road. Not advisable.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Ditto what everyone else has said about the west side of LL.
Tyndrum is quite a nice wee place for an overnight stop - if you do stop overnight in the Green Welly car park spend a quid or two in the shop.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for your replies guys, we did that route a couple of years ago and yes it is a bit tricky and were lucky not to meet any thing too big! we are hoping to spend a bit more time exploring if the wee beasties will let us  
Chris


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Can I just warn you that the A82 going up the west of Loch Lomond is a nightmare in a motorhome. The road is very twisy with a craggy nearside and coaches coming at you on your off side. I would always recommend you go via Callander on the A84.


I'll endorse that. I drove the A82 route on the way to Mull a couple of weeks ago and had just exited the narrowest twisty section when an enormous German tour bus came in the other way. If we had met on the section I had just driven, one of us would have ended up reversing. Coming back via Callander was much more pleasant.

Mike


----------

